# Barley and Mira Agility Brags (Double-Q 15!)



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.Great picture!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't claim to have any idea of the acronyms mean but it sounds like you did great. Congratulations.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats! Wow.... you're sure getting close to the MACH! Super fun!

Hey are you around next weekend? I'm going to be in Ramona for a lure coursing trial. If that's not too far from you, maybe we can meet for dinner or something!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Congrats! Wow.... you're sure getting close to the MACH! Super fun!
> 
> Hey are you around next weekend? I'm going to be in Ramona for a lure coursing trial. If that's not too far from you, maybe we can meet for dinner or something!


Thanks! I know, I am getting super excited! 

I am going to be doing agility up in Walnut on Friday and Saturday, are you staying in Ramona? It would be kinda on my way home... That would be fun!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm staying in Escondido, and driving down Friday after traffic.

Motel 6
ESCONDIDO 
#1047
900 N QUINCE ST
ESCONDIDO, CA 92025


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations Barley and Mira! Pretty soon you'll have that MACH in no time! =] Keep on truckin' along! You'll get there! Good luck!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay, congrats!  It's so cool how close he is to qualifying for Nationals! He's doing awesome!!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations. I wish I knew more about this so I could really have a better understanding about what this means, the level of accomplishment etc....BUT, I do know it is big! Of course it is, we are talking about one of YOUR doggies!

That is a fantastic picture!!! Congrats again.

XO


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Sounds like an exciting weekend.. congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all! This has been really fun, I am so proud of my boy! Just enjoying the ride


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Geez, I don't know how in the world I missed this one yesterday evening, HUGE congratulations to you guys!! Love the photo, too!!! 
I'm counting them down with you, very excited for you. When's the next show??


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Geez, I don't know how in the world I missed this one yesterday evening, HUGE congratulations to you guys!! Love the photo, too!!!
> I'm counting them down with you, very excited for you. When's the next show??


Yay! Thanks 

Next show is this Friday and Saturday. It's a three day show, but we decided to just enter two days. After that our next will not be until Nov 21/22.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YEAH BARLEY!!!!! 

:woot2: :woot2: :woot2: :woot2: :woot2: :woot2:

OH I am getting excited. Surely you can get 14 more points before the 30th of Nov!!! Congrats on another QQ!!!! You are getting so close you must be very excited. 

Now I know NO ONE can plan these things but have you thought about a trial it would be fun to MACH at? Not trying to jinx you for sure, I just know around here there are some rather than others it would be fun to do it at. It better be a club who has COOL ribbons!!!! 

I am rooting for you Barley and Jessica!!!

:crossfing :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> OH I am getting excited. Surely you can get 14 more points before the 30th of Nov!!! Congrats on another QQ!!!! You are getting so close you must be very excited.
> 
> Now I know NO ONE can plan these things but have you thought about a trial it would be fun to MACH at? Not trying to jinx you for sure, I just know around here there are some rather than others it would be fun to do it at. It better be a club who has COOL ribbons!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, my stomach just did a flip when I read that. I am not kidding.... My brain had not even processed that far...

Most of the trials here are under the same trial secretary, I have never paid much attention to the MACH ribbons, but I am sure they are ALL pretty! Our local Golden Retriever club has trials coming up Dec 5/6 and another Jan 23/24.

Thank you! I am so glad I have people here to share with!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW!! Totally awesome weekend, CONGRATULATIONS Barley, Jessica and Mira! Sorry I missed this yesterday, we picked up Doo yesterday and I didn't get on the computer after we got home.

So close, I can hardly wait for the MACH celebration, we need to throw a virtual party. Where are you going to put the jump bar?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful job! To get any championship--MACH, OTCH, CH, CT (have I left one out?) is an incredible accomplishment, and a wonderful goal. You are just so there--so close. Continued good luck and clean runs (and fast ones too!) and go get 'em!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> WOW!! Totally awesome weekend, CONGRATULATIONS Barley, Jessica and Mira! Sorry I missed this yesterday, we picked up Doo yesterday and I didn't get on the computer after we got home.
> 
> So close, I can hardly wait for the MACH celebration, we need to throw a virtual party. Where are you going to put the jump bar?


Thanks! This is just so much fun! I am so happy to be sharing this! Oh my, there is another one... Not sure what I will do with the bar... It's going up somewhere!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

rappwizard said:


> Beautiful job! To get any championship--MACH, OTCH, CH, CT (have I left one out?) is an incredible accomplishment, and a wonderful goal. You are just so there--so close. Continued good luck and clean runs (and fast ones too!) and go get 'em!!!


Thank you, this has been amazing for me, quite the journey. Barley and his brother Sammy are my first dogs. I never imagined this. I have so much respect for anyone who gets a Championship! Whew! And those people who finish two or three, simply amazing!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, I'm so excited for you and Barley! 

I always thought it would be fun to finish our MACH at our club's trial ... a couple months before it didn't look like it was going to happen, and then Dusty somehow miraculously got a 1st place for 28 points the weekend before, so we ended up getting our MACH the first run of the weekend at our club's show and double-Q-ing that day too  So you never know how powerful all that subconscious goal-setting stuff might be ...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wahoo that is so exciting! You have some impressive dogs!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> Aww, I'm so excited for you and Barley!
> 
> I always thought it would be fun to finish our MACH at our club's trial ... a couple months before it didn't look like it was going to happen, and then Dusty somehow miraculously got a 1st place for 28 points the weekend before, so we ended up getting our MACH the first run of the weekend at our club's show and double-Q-ing that day too  So you never know how powerful all that subconscious goal-setting stuff might be ...


Thanks! That is really cool that you finished at your club's trial! Sounds like it was just meant to be. It still feels so far away for us to even try and predict.


----------

